# Trailer Destroyed 20 Minutes After Purchase



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

This should be the poster child for three simple rules.

1) Know what you are towing.

2) Know how to tow it.

3) Use the right tow vehicle.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/trailer-destroyed-in-silverdale-20-minutes-after-purchase/281-568067170


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Poulsbo RV, Kitsap Mall, should be ashamed of themselves. Their service department should have advised the dealership of the modifications to the underside of the trailer. First-time buyers are babes in the woods and it would seem that the dealer would have a responsibility to advise. A Jeep Cherokee is not a suitable tow vehicle for any trailer. I have heard bad things about Poulsbo and this only confirms what I hear. Buy elsewhere. Also, someone covering up a spongy floor by 2x6 patchwork, they should be sued.

Leigh


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been to Poulsbo RV once and will never go back. When my wife and I were looking for our first trailer in 2008, we had no idea what we wanted. We went to several dealers to look at floor plans. One of them was Poulsbo in Mt. Vernon WA. A young slick salesman was showing us around and we told him repeatedly that we were just trying to get ideas for a future purchase. We found one floor plan that was interesting and asked to get some info on it and we walked with him to the showroom to get it. Once inside he left us to get the info and returned with his manager trying to close a deal with us. Very high pressure and didn't care what we had to say about not wanting to purchase yet.


----------

